# Bild 90° drehen



## razor300 (13. August 2001)

Hallo Leute,

gibt es einen Befehl (HTML oder CSS oder...), der ein Bild 90° dreht? Im aktuellen Fall will ich ein Werbebanner nicht horizontal sondern vertikal auf den Bildschirm darstellen lassen, das Bild wird dabei vom anderen Server geholt. (Ich habs also nicht auf meinem eigenen).

Danke für eure Hilfe,
Razor


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (14. August 2001)

hi,
hmmm das schwer,
sag mal geht das

rotation:90deg
?

weiß nicht sorry


----------



## Klon (14. August 2001)

img src="grafik.gif" style="filter:FlipV()">


Das sollte gehn, ansonsten schlag in SelfHTML im Befehlsverzeichniss unter "Cascading Style Sheets" bei "flipV()"/"flipH()"


----------



## razor300 (14. August 2001)

Klon,
super! Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## J-Attack (16. August 2001)

Frage: Was muss ich machen damit das Bild um 180° 
gedrehen wird ?

bitte um Hife nicht um Dizz
(beleidigen kann ich mich auch wo anders)


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (16. August 2001)

> bitte um Hife nicht um Dizz
> (beleidigen kann ich mich auch wo anders)



wie kommst denn da drauf??


----------



## J-Attack (22. August 2001)

*siehe............*

Hife zu Links
in dien beitrag wurde verdammt viel geslammt.:[


----------



## LosMikEos (25. März 2005)

*Frage an die Spezialisten:*

Gibt es echt keine Moeglichkeit um ein Bild per (D)HTML, Javascript oder CSS um 90Grad zu drehen?     

Ich habe ein keines Photoalbum entworfen und wuerde gerne die Moeglichkeit anbieten, ein Bild vom Hochformat ins Querformat zu drehen.

Alle bislang angegeben Moeglichkeiten, funktionieren entweder nur mit Text oder spiegeln ein Bild nur um die horizontale bzw vertikale Achse.

Waere absolut dankbar fuer hilfreiche Tipps und Tricks.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

*Greetings LosMikEos.*

PS: Ich finde es absolut komisch, dass man per Javascript ein Bild mit allen moeglichen Filtern (zB: Blur) usw. bearbeiten kann, aber so eine einfache Funktionalitart, wie beispielsweise ein Bild zu drehen funktioniert anscheinend nicht.


----------

